# 1 tank; 2 Ts?



## ThrunThru (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello,

My father owns a glass tank that is of 29.5in in length, 12.5in in width and 15.5in in height. Now, if I would have to place a separator somewhere in between, would I be able to have a B.Smithii (assuming a female) and a G.Pulchra (male) inside?


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes that will be plenty of room if you split it in the middle.  The key is to separate it so it is impossible for them to get through to each other.  The best way to do it would be to use two separate lids and make the divider extend up past them a little.  You will also need to be sure that the divider is sturdy and secured well.


----------



## LucasNorth (Nov 17, 2011)

Quick answer is yes. The quality of the divider is what is a possible problem. Splitting tanks is a easy way to get more bang for your buck, however it would need to be impossible for them to get at each other and even ventalation can be an issue (i had two tanks beside each other and one T almost ripped the others leg off.) So if you can make sure its a sealed off divider that is T escape proof then all the power too you, but be warned that if there is a way for them to get past it they will find it. And a B. smithi + G. pulchra communal tank will not yield positive results . Good luck


----------



## synyster (Nov 17, 2011)

ThrunThru said:


> 1 tank; 2 Ts?


_Holothele incei_ communal? 1 tank, multiple T's...


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Nov 17, 2011)

As mentioned, it needs to be impossible for the Ts to get into the other side.  This means no gaps at all.

Some drawbacks of split tanks:
- If you have only 1 lid, there may be a gap for tarantulas to squeeze through.
- If there is only 1 lid, you have to keep your eye on 2 tarantulas while the enclosure is open(granted your species aren't all that wild and crazy, its still an extra thing to deal with).
- When you want to clean out one side, it is not easy to do... you just can't flip and haul it to a sink to clean out.  You have to either take a lot of time just to clean out 1 half or clean out both halves at the same time.  I currently have a half useless split tank because I don't want to take the time/effort to clean out the one half where the resident was moved to a more spacious home.

Keeping all these in mind, split tanks are good for saving space and money.  They can also look pretty cool.  However, I just find them not worth the hassle in the end.


----------



## ThrunThru (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. 

If Smithi's get about 5-6" and Pulchra's about 7-8", would it be good to make one half of the tank 1in less while the other 1in more in length? Or 2 inches for that matter. And the best material to use would be a ____?


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 17, 2011)

synyster said:


> _Holothele incei_ communal? 1 tank, multiple T's...


I did a H. incei communal and it must have been too small because they killed each other. 

Went good for 30 days, but when they were first put in, they halved their number in the first day.

I want to try again soon.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 18, 2011)

bobusboy said:


> I did a H. incei communal and it must have been too small because they killed each other.
> 
> Went good for 30 days, but when they were first put in, they halved their number in the first day.
> 
> I want to try again soon.


Sounds like they were kept separately and then placed together? If that's true, that's likely why. Start a new thread, I'm sure you'll get some advice. Hijack over.


----------



## le-thomas (Nov 18, 2011)

It's definitely possible, but I agree with multiple posters above by saying it isn't really worth it.


----------



## ThrunThru (Nov 18, 2011)

So Plexiglass would be the best material to use as a separator right?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 18, 2011)

A male G. pulchra isn't gonna get anywhere near 7-8".


----------



## ArachnidJackson (Nov 18, 2011)

ThrunThru said:


> So Plexiglass would be the best material to use as a separator right?


Cheapest and safest.
You would be safest to check, check and then recheck once again to make sure there are NO gaps.
Don't join the crowd that learned the hard way.
If you would like a walk through in how to split a tank, I would be willing to help.
There is merely a few easy steps and very little material needed.


----------



## ThrunThru (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't want to split the tank in half. I just want one tank with two separated rooms, hah. 

And I think that the tank's glass is about .25" thick, so should I buy the plexiglass of the same thickness or a bit bigger since the Smithi is more of a dry-land creature and the Pulchra's more of a humidity-type?!


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Nov 18, 2011)

ThrunThru said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> If Smithi's get about 5-6" and Pulchra's about 7-8", would it be good to make one half of the tank 1in less while the other 1in more in length? Or 2 inches for that matter. And the best material to use would be a ____?


Making it two equal halves really won't make a difference.  5 gallon enclosures are actually a great size for a lot of tarantulas.


----------



## ThrunThru (Nov 19, 2011)

OK, so, I just want to sure what I got.

Is 29.5" x 12.5" x 15.5"  (LxWxH) equal to ~29 gallon?

ANSWER :: http://www.herpcenter.com/reptile-articles/gallon-converter.html
This web site gave me a total of 22.6 Gallon. So I guess that I've answered my own question, hahahah.


----------



## ThrunThru (Nov 20, 2011)

*New question*

So would it be okay if I put a 1/2" sling in a 10 gallon tank??


----------



## ArachnidJackson (Nov 20, 2011)

*this and that*



bobusboy said:


> I did a H. incei communal and it must have been too small because they killed each other.
> 
> Went good for 30 days, but when they were first put in, they halved their number in the first day.
> 
> I want to try again soon.


Curious about the details of your  H. incei communal

---------- Post added 11-19-2011 at 11:13 PM ----------



-ThrunThru-
Some would say (from what I have read/heard) no, for the general and common rule that too big of an enclosure can be stressful for a T.
 I however have used large enclosures for smaller (sling) T's.
One instance I used a 10 gallon enclosure for a 1" A. versicolor and the results were spectacular. 
I would assume different species and different enclosures having specific environments 
caused by the type of enclosures, will indeed yield different results for hobbyists.
I am neither supporting it or condemning it. I am merely sharing my experience.
What type of enclosure and species did you have in mind?


----------



## ThrunThru (Nov 20, 2011)

ArachnidJackson said:


> What type of enclosure and species did you have in mind?


I have a big enclosure that I want to split in two, so in that sense, let us suppose that I have a 10 gallon enclosure (a ~total of 22.6 Gallon)with the B.Smithi and the G.Pulchra in mind.


----------



## ArachnidJackson (Nov 20, 2011)

regular fish tank or reptile enclosure or what are you working with specifically?
Details will help me make assumptions on your behalf.


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 20, 2011)

ThrunThru, your answer is perhaps the most extensive in this thread.


----------



## ArachnidJackson (Nov 20, 2011)

fartbreath said:


> ThrunThru, your answer is perhaps the most extensive in this thread.


What exactly is being insinuated here?


----------



## synyster (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok lets take this from the beginning cause the thread is running around in circles...



ThrunThru said:


> Hello,
> 
> My father owns a glass tank that is of 29.5in in length, 12.5in in width and 15.5in in height. Now, if I would have to place a separator somewhere in between, would I be able to have a B.Smithii (assuming a female) and a G.Pulchra (male) inside?


You could but I would personally advise against it if you don't want to fabricate a double lid enclosure and only sitck a separator inside.



ThrunThru said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> If Smithi's get about 5-6" and Pulchra's about 7-8", would it be good to make one half of the tank 1in less while the other 1in more in length? Or 2 inches for that matter. And the best material to use would be a ____?


_G.pulchra_ does not get even close to 8". Equal size is fine.



ThrunThru said:


> So Plexiglass would be the best material to use as a separator right?


Yes



ThrunThru said:


> I don't want to split the tank in half. I just want one tank with two separated rooms, hah.


This will not be successful. Spiders can climb glass and plexi, and if you only have one lid for the whole enclosure, I'm sure one will find a way to the others side.



ThrunThru said:


> And I think that the tank's glass is about .25" thick, so should I buy the plexiglass of the same thickness or a bit bigger since the Smithi is more of a dry-land creature and the Pulchra's more of a humidity-type?!


They require the same housing. There is no need to differ between these two species in husbandry.



ThrunThru said:


> OK, so, I just want to sure what I got.
> 
> Is 29.5" x 12.5" x 15.5"  (LxWxH) equal to ~29 gallon?
> 
> ...


You did answer for yourself 



ThrunThru said:


> So would it be okay if I put a 1/2" sling in a 10 gallon tank??


It's useless to do this. And anyway, the sling will probably pick a corner and stay there. Also, your talking about _Brachypelma_ and _Grammostola_ species, which grow extremely slow. A deli cup for that size is perfectly fine, and also, you won't spend useless hours searching for your sling throughout the enclosure and it will be able to instantly find it's prey when feeding.



ThrunThru said:


> I have a big enclosure that I want to split in two, so in that sense, let us suppose that I have a 10 gallon enclosure (a ~total of 22.6 Gallon)with the B.Smithi and the G.Pulchra in mind.


Refer to the rest of the whole post above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThrunThru (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks synyster for wrapping that up.
I'm thinking to get two http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?webid=772029&CatIds=&AffixedCode=WW&=&=&= and drill some holes inside. And once they'll grow bigger, I'll have to transfer them to the bigger tank. I'll have someone help me on that whole 'double lid enclosure' and go to Reno Depot for some other help - and obviously update you guys, hahah. xD


----------



## synyster (Nov 20, 2011)

Good ol' Reno depot...

You can get some pretty good rubbermaid or snapware enclosures at canadian tire too. I have no experience with double lids, but I _think_ it's Chris_Skeleton who does?

Chris, that you?

Also, I have a friend that works with plexi and metal. he cat cut out and shape whatever I need. I could hook you up with some cheaper plexi lids and separators if you want, just PM me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 20, 2011)

synyster said:


> Good ol' Reno depot...
> 
> You can get some pretty good rubbermaid or snapware enclosures at canadian tire too. I have no experience with double lids, but I _think_ it's Chris_Skeleton who does?
> 
> ...


Well I don't have any experience making them, but I do have a nice display that I purchased from someone on craigslist. I don't think it would be too hard to turn an aquarium into something similar. The divider would need to go straight up all the way to the top edge of the aquarium, and be even with the lip. The lids should open to the side rather than the back that way you could have a larger door. Have a small piece of plexi to go across the middle along the divider to hinge the doors to. If you did all that and used the lip of the plastic on the aquarium, there shouldn't be any gaps. Make sure you get it good in place with the silicone. I hope all that makes sense.....


Here is what my enclosure looks like:












Forgive the photo...  made it in paint, but here was my idea. Of course, have some sort of locking mechanism attached to the doors. The red area is the plexi I was talking about to cover the divider. And you would need a small piece of plexi between the door and the plastic on the aquarium so you could hinge it.


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 5, 2012)

---------- Post added 03-05-2012 at 11:21 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





Chris_Skeleton said:


> Well I don't have any experience making them, but I do have a nice display that I purchased from someone on craigslist. I don't think it would be too hard to turn an aquarium into something similar. The divider would need to go straight up all the way to the top edge of the aquarium, and be even with the lip. The lids should open to the side rather than the back that way you could have a larger door. Have a small piece of plexi to go across the middle along the divider to hinge the doors to. If you did all that and used the lip of the plastic on the aquarium, there shouldn't be any gaps. Make sure you get it good in place with the silicone. I hope all that makes sense.....
> 
> 
> Here is what my enclosure looks like:
> ...


forgive the painting?? you KNOW its dominant! aha


----------



## Vilurum (Mar 6, 2012)

Its been said but you need to make sure there is ZERO GAPS it needs to fit perfectly, and I mean perfectly.


----------

